# ist mein PC defekt?



## Glory (14. Juli 2009)

hallo

seit einigen Wochen hab ich folgendes Problem 


es fing alle damit an das mein PC beim hochfahren immer mit der Meldung startet "Laufwerk C: muss auf konsistenz überprüft werden" hab dann das darauf folgende chk Disc durchlaufen lassen und der PC fuhr dann ganz normal hoch...
später dann hat ich ständig abstüze beim zocken oder auch so bei ganz normalen Anwendungen wie Internet, Office etc. 
hab dann darauf hin mein komplettes System neuinstallier mit der originalen Windows XP Professional (SP 2) und auch wärend der Installation hatte ich in etwa 4 bis 5 Bluescreens. nach dem XP dann mehr oder weniger erfolgreich installiert wurde, habe ich nach dem ersten Bootvorgang  meine Festplatten mit einem Doppelklick öffnen wollen was allerdings nicht funktionierte, sie ließen sich nur öffnen als ich über "rechte Maustaste -> öffnen" versuchte auf meine Daten zugriff zu erhalten. desweitern stürzt der PC auch unter den ganz normalen Andwendungen einfach sporadisch mit einem Bluescrenn ab....
ich bin grad echt ratlos was ich da machen soll weil das Problem sich irgendwie schlecht eingrenzen lässt  zumal ich den Speicher getesten hab und alle Riegel keinen Speicherfehler zeigten, ich vermute das es irgendwas am Mainboard ist 

Mein System 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q 6600
Scythe Mugen 2 Kühler
Asus P5K Bios 1201 
4 GB DDR 2 Corsair THX Ram 
Asus Geforce 8800 GTX 
1 TB Samsung HD103UJ (ganz neu 1 Monat alt)
500 GB Seagate ST3500320AS (1 Jahr wie der ganze rechner)

für einen tip oder eine lösung wäre ich euch echt dankbar

danke auch im voraus


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Juli 2009)

Du solltest mal das googeln was in deinem Bluescreen steht. Das könnte Aufschluss geben...


----------



## Glory (14. Juli 2009)

ja werd mal den Bluescreen fotografieren wenn ich wieder daheim bin, bin grad ne woche auf zivischulung und kann jetz net an meinen PC...aber danke das könnte hilfreich sein 

Ihr dürft aber bis dahin gerne weiter Vorschläge posten wenn euch das Problem vllt selber bekannt ist oder ihr einen Tip habt


----------



## Glory (17. Juli 2009)

hab jetz einen Bluescreen bekommen, vllt. werdet ihr ja daraus schlau ich versteh nur bahnhof


----------



## Silver83 (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
MS Support sagt zu diesem Fehler:

Mögliche Ursachen dieses Fehlers können folgend umfassen:

    * Festplattenschaden
    * Allgemeine Hardwarekonfigurationsprobleme mit den BIOS dem Arbeitsspeicher, der Festplatte oder anderen Geräten
    * Nicht kompatibler Gerätetreiber
    * Inkompatible Software

Nachzulesen unter
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/945658/

MFG
Silver


----------



## Johannes7146 (24. Juli 2009)

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

Damit kannst du schonmal eine Sachen testen.


----------



## Glory (25. Juli 2009)

danke probier ich mal aus


----------



## Stonefish (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

erstmal Deine Eingangsfrage betreffend: Ja, Dein PC is ganz sicher defekt - derartige Ausfälle sind selbst für Windows zu heftig. (Man ist ja einiges gewöhnt... ^^)

Und mit schlafwandlerischer Sicherheit wird es auch wie schon angedeutet ein Hardware-Problem sein, denn ungünstige Treiberkombinationen oder veraltete Versionen lassen sich ja durch das komplette Neuaufsetzen des Betriebssystems weitestgehend ausschließen.

Um dem Problem auf die Spur zu kommen, würde ich Schritt für Schritt - von unkomplizierten zu komplexeren - Eingriffen vorgehen. D.h. als Erstes mal den RAM überprüfen, gängigstes Tool dafür ist Memtest:

http://www.chip.de/downloads/MemTest_13007829.html

Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal die RAM-Bausteine einzelnen einbauen und testen bzw.  gegen andere tauschen, wenn Du keine anderen da hast, findest du vielleicht Jemand, der Dir welche kurzzeitig leiht. Müssen ja nicht gleich wieder  die 4 GB, geht ja nur darum die Stabilität des Rechners zu testen. Wenn die Abstürze und Bluescreens ausbleiben, hast Du das Problem gefunden. Um ganz sicher zu gehen empfehlen sich Stresstests, die den Rechner über eine gewisse Zeit ans Leistungsmaximum bringen. Wenn noch irgendwas nicht rund läuft, stürzt er da auf jeden Fall ab. 

Findest Du z.B. hier:

http://www.pcwelt.de/start/computer..._arbeitet_ihr_rechner_unter_hoechstbelastung/

Wenns nicht am RAM liegt, wäre die nächste Vermutung die Festplatte. Probier deine beiden Platten am Besten erst einzeln, wenn sich nichts ändert probier es ebenfalls mit einer dritten (Natürlich allein, ohne die anderen beiden - Ist natürlich blöd, weil Du sicher nur auf einer ein Betriebssystem installiert hast.)

Wenn sich auch nach Tausch/Ersatz von RAM und Festplatte nichts ändert, wird es dann aber komplizierter. Als nächstes würde ich noch aufs Mainboard tippen, aber da ist der Austausch ja schon mit einem nahezu kompletten Zerlegen des Rechners und bei Windoof XP ja auch noch mit einer Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems verbunden, daher würde ich das als letzten Schritt in Erwägung ziehen.

Was mir auch gerade noch einfällt und leichter zu überprüfen ist: Möglicherweise stimmt auch was mit Deinem Netzteil nicht. Vielleicht liefert es nicht auf allen Leitungen genug Spannung, so dass einzelne Hardware-Komponenten unterversorgt sind und ausfallen. Das naheliegendste wäre hier im BIOS die Spannungswerte einzusehen, die auf der +3,3 V, +5 V und +12V - Leitung anliegen. Diese sollten, wie ihre Namen schon vermuten lassen mit ca. 3,3, 5 bzw. 12 V gesegnet sein. Kleine Schwankungen sind normal, aber alles was über bzw. eher unter 10-15 % der eigentlichen Spannung liegt deutet auf ein Problem hin, das sich nur mit einem neuen Netzteil lösen lässt.

Wenn Du sowieso gerade Deinen Rechner offen hast um alles mögliche auszutauschen: Nenne doch bitte mal Hersteller und Wattanzahl Deines Netzteils und noch viel wichtigter: Dessen Leistungsdaten. (Da muss ein Aufkleber am Netzteil sein, der angibt wieviel Ampere auf der 3,3 , 5 und 12 V Leitung zur Verfügung stehen. Möglicherweise ist Dein Netzteil ja nicht defekt sondern nur unterdimensioniert. (Zu geringe Spannung verursacht an Hardware-Komponenten erst nach längerer Zeit Schaden, was zu Deinen 1 Jahr alten Teilen passen könnte.)

Nun gut, viel zu tun - viel Spaß dabei. 

Stony


----------



## CrimeOne (28. Juli 2009)

also das er während einer Anwendung abstürzt (sporadisch) liegt meiner meinung nach mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit am ram, also: memtest86 downloaden und den ram testen...

Das du auf deine Festplatte nur über umwege zugreifen kannst liegt eher an der Festplatte. Zumal sich ja ScanDisk schon einschaltet... wahrscheinlich hat die platte zu viele kaputte sektoren... hier wär intressant wie alt die festplatte ist...


----------



## Glory (2. August 2009)

hallo an alle, erstmal vielen dank für eure bemühungen...hab jetzt den Ram noch mal einzeln mit dem aktuellsten Memtest gescannt und es wurden keine Fehler gefunden.
ich bin stattdessen auf einen anderen Übeltäter gestoßen der höchstwahrscheinlich für diese ganze abstürze verantwortlich war, und zwar hatte ich einen Worm (worm. sober irgendwas) und nachdem ich so ein Worm Removal tool ausgeführt hatte war er weg und seit dem keine Abstürze mehr und sonstiges...


----------



## Stonefish (2. August 2009)

Hm, ja daran hätte man eigentlich auch denken können. 

Vielleicht sollte man den Software-Bereich nicht zu schnell abhaken.

Jedenfalls schön, dass wieder alles glatt läuft.


----------

